# Mixing Biotin capsules into hair products



## PuddingPop (Jun 26, 2010)

There was a controversial hair recipe posted here some time ago and while the proportions were way, way, off I thought the basic ingredients had the makings of a good growth aid.   One of the instructions said to crush some biotin tablets and mix them in the hair product.

I just recently purchased some biotin capsules.  Im new to using biotin and would like to know if I can indeed mix them into my hair oil as well as take them orally.

Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 26, 2010)

I just started experimenting with mixing biotin w/ hair oil (hot six oil) and so far I'm not noticing any adverse effects on my hair. I think it's too soon to tell if it's working for growth since I've only been doing it for like 2 weeks, but it doesn't seem to hurt. I decided to try this because I had biotin capsules that I couldn't take orally due to the breakouts that it caused me. I'm even thinking about mixing some into my conditioners for co-washes.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 26, 2010)

I also take biotin capsules, I have read somewhere that when biotin is applied in topical form and from hair products it is not as effective as it is orally... I guess maybe b/c once it enters the blood stream it also enters the follicals directly....


----------



## PuddingPop (Jun 27, 2010)

bump .........


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm considering adding crushed biotin to my shampoo instead of buying a Biotin Shampoo.   Has anyone tried this?


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 1, 2012)

I"ve recently added a few capsules  to my shampoo. Haven"t noticed any drastic changes in hair growth as of yet, but then again, it may be too early for me to tell.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 1, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> I"ve recently added a few capsules to my shampoo. Haven"t noticed any drastic changes in hair growth as of yet, but then again, it may be too early for me to tell.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


 
D.Lisha Thanks, and does your hair feel any different?   Stronger, Healthier?


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 2, 2012)

Ivonnovi said:
			
		

> D.Lisha Thanks, and does your hair feel any different?   Stronger, Healthier?



Ivonnovi
It's kind of hard to tell since I"m wearing a sew-in. Once take it down (which will be in the next month or so) I"ll update you on the status of my hair 

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## InBloom (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm curious about this as well.  Maybe I'll try.  The random pimples on my face from taking biotin orally are not cute with my outfit selections for the day.  Ugh. 

Anyway, this thread reminds me of a Youtuber who claimed faster growth by crushing prenatal vits in her shampoo.  I wondered about doing that, even though I know its different from using biotin.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 3, 2012)

I know of a dominican salon that puts Birth control pills in a hair oil which claims faster growth. There may be some truth to it because she was always sold out and most clients had LONG hair.
Try it and let us know how it works.


----------



## LilMissRed (Apr 3, 2012)

...........curious...........


----------

